# Dakoda Newly 6 Months!!!



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so proud of my girl! Koda has just a couple of days ago passed the 6 month old mark. She is now a little over 70 lbs :help:. And in my eyes, she is the most gorgeous pup!!! But of course, I AM mom lol !!!!! She graduated obedience at Petsmart, top of her class . I took her to a GSD training club a couple of times and she outshone a couple of full-grown shepherds. She made a new friend in a large liver/tan male named Koss-auf (not sure I spelled that right) . They were the best of friends!!! She hasn't started seeing a private trainer yet, but her training is going great! She knows sit, down, stay, bang-bang, speak, protect, shake, bow, come, ride, beat it, leave it and a few other things. All she needs for correction is a sprinkle of water, a tap on her nose or neck, or a sharp, quick noise. She has a new shepherd friend up the street (a bi-colored, 10 month female) who is gorgeous as well. I recently bought her a brand new pink collar with spikes on it... And it's so funny to see on her!!! Her socialization with people is going GREAT. She is aloof of strangers, but does not shy away and does not act aggressively. We are working on her behavior with strange dogs at the moment, because she has become too protective when they come towards me. But she's a good girl. I am SO glad to have her. 








^^New pic of her, taken a few days ago in a small park by the post office. I allowed her offleash and she was a great model for me, but this is my favorite!!^^:wub:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is gorgeous! And a very good girl- love the collar!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl and sitting so nice!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

socialize and train your dog around other dogs.
what's the spike collar for?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> socialize and train your dog around other dogs.
> what's the spike collar for?


 I work with her around other dogs consistantly. A tap on the neck is all it takes to calm her back down. The spiked collar is pink cause people kept thinkin she was a boy. The spikes are because there are alot of aggressive dogs in the neighborhood that try to start fights with her, and the spikes keep them from biting her neck until someone gets to her to break it up. The neighborhood dogs are probably the reason I'm having to work with her... But she's being good. 
GSDAlphaMom-- Thank you!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> socialize and train your dog around other dogs.
> what's the spike collar for?


I work with her around other dogs consistantly. A tap on the neck is all it takes to calm her back down. The spiked collar is pink cause people kept thinkin she was a boy. The spikes are because there are alot of aggressive dogs in the neighborhood that try to start fights with her, and the spikes keep them from biting her neck until someone gets to her to break it up. The neighborhood dogs are probably the reason I'm having to work with her... But she's being good. 
GSDAlphaMom-- Thank you!!


----------

